# What is your reaction when you see 'Type x' under a member's username?



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

I feel wary of people of all types besides phobic 6w7 and 9w1. They all seem so sure of themselves, Sx-doms especially.

*1: *Will think I'm an idiot 

*2: *Won't get me

*3: *Will judge me

*4: *Will probably judge me
*
5: *Will probably think I'm an idiot

*cp6s and Sx-Dom 6s: *Will call my bluff

*7s: *Won't get where I'm coming from and will see me as boring

*8: *Will probably call my bluff immediately

*9w8: *Will quietly dismiss what I'm saying or passively show disapproval


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

1: meh
2: lots of mistyped 9s
3: yay! someone who actually values productivity
4: hipster, whiny little emo bitch and/or mistyped
5: meh
6: yay! :laughing:
7: mistyped 9, 2 or 6w7. plays up the image of being fun and happy, but lacks the frustration and hedonism of a true 7
8: mistyped, either because they're a reactive little bitch or someone mistyping for more legitimate reasons
9s: meh


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@_Swordsman of Mana_


> 7: mistyped 9, 2 or 6w7. plays up the image of being fun and happy, but *lacks the frustration and hedonism of a true 7*


Couldn't have said it better. Most 7w6s on the forum are 6w7s, with a few 9s thrown in. A happy/bubbly front or a relaxed friendly personality that is no fan of conflict does not a 7w6 make. :/ Several self-typed 7w8s are cp6w7s here and in general, and I think a few may be 3s, though none stand out on Perc. Mostly, I see FAR greater numbers of mistyped 7w6s than 7w8s. 7w8s are hard to miss, usually.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Boss said:


> @_Swordsman of Mana_
> Couldn't have said it better. Most 7w6s on the forum are 6w7s, with a few 9s thrown in.


I think more 9s than 6s, with a fair number of 2s (if you are the type 6 Inquisitor on this forum, I am fast becoming the Inquisitor of 2s lol)
that said, the mistyped 7s on this forum don't bother me all that much (part of the reason mistypings at 8 are so annoying is because many put on a macho tough guy act in order to convince people of their supposed 8-ness (the 8s who mistype for more legitimate reasons and don't attempt to mimic 8-ish behavior don't bother me). 



> A happy/bubbly front or a relaxed friendly personality that is no fan of conflict does not a 7w6 make.


the _lack_ of relaxation is what usually gives the mistyped ones away to me. imo, the fear aspect of 7 is too strongly emphasized in most descriptions. I don't think we really experience much in the way of fear/anxiety. 

the 7w6's desire for affirmation is also overemphasized. sure, they like having friends and are less "testy" than 7w8s, but they tend to trust their intuition more than 6s (even though the 6 will likely have the better intuition). the 6 wing manifests more in a tendency to periodically run ideas by friends as a last minute "did I miss anything" (which is a good thing in my opinion. the 6 wing is useful in allowing the 7w6 to cut his losses in a situation where a 7w8 would go balls deep and potentially suffer much greater consequences)



> :/ Several self-typed 7w8s are cp6w7s here and in general, and I think a few may be 3s, though none stand out on Perc. Mostly, I see FAR greater numbers of mistyped 7w6s than 7w8s. 7w8s are hard to miss, usually.


I think many 7w6s are likely to mistype as 7w8 as well


PS: one of the biggest differences I've noticed between a real 7 and a mistyped 6, 9 or 2 is that the former types tend to be more "down" with things. if it seems enjoyable and interesting, they're not picky. on the other hand, 7s tend to be much pickier, have a clearer picture of what they want and have *lots of preferences.*


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

Boss said:


> 7w8s are hard to miss, usually.


There goes my dream of being a ninja.


----------



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)

*1*: "he will hate me for my bad english"

*2*: ... well, I don't remember any post from a 2

*3*: I'd just like to break their ego, doesn't matter what they say 

*4*: tl;dr (usually). "probably not a 4", when I read the entire post

*5*: tl;dr again 

*6*: "look at my compulsion point, run as fast as you can!"

*7*: "probably something interesting but too theoretical"

*8*: "he'll hate me for my 8 wing"

*9*: hug


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I think more 9s than 6s, with a fair number of 2s (if you are the type 6 Inquisitor on this forum, I am fast becoming the Inquisitor of 2s lol)
> that said, the mistyped 7s on this forum don't bother me all that much (part of the reason mistypings at 8 are so annoying is because many put on a macho tough guy act in order to convince people of their supposed 8-ness (the 8s who mistype for more legitimate reasons and don't attempt to mimic 8-ish behavior don't bother me).



I have noticed more phobic 6w7s than 9s typing as 7s. And LOFL @ Type 6 Inquisitor :laughing: Hahaaha.. that should be my Perc Rank. Now, I have typed more self-typed 6s as non-6s than the other way round Bahaha. Though, an absurd title like that would be fun to wear though lofl. I haven't seen many 2s type as 7s on this forum, no. But, I don't frequent the 7 forum all that much. 

I can tell a 2 apart from a 7 or any other type very easily. Theoretically, I grasp the type very well and always have. I have never had any delusions about what Type 2 is all about. Outside theory, I have known some 2s very intimately, as friends and lovers. Actual 2s are very hard to mistake for other types. Period. Rejection-triaders stand the fuck out like sore thumbs rofl. 8s, 5,s 2s and even em 7w8s are some of the easiest types to spot. 4w5s are also conspicuous (though can seem a bit like 3w4s or 5w4s, but not for long); 4w3s can look like a lot like 7w6s and so on. 

Mistyped 8s and 4s usually stir the most shit storms for some reason. But, back in the day, people 'went after' self-typed 8s and 4s a lot too and very disrespectfully /publicly so. This is no longer the case to the same extent anyway. So, the defensiveness made sense in that context. Nowadays, it's just unwarranted unless someone's hassling them for personal reasons. No mistype has ever 'bothered' me, unless they started acting like a total dumbass. And, in that case, it's being a dumbass that's annoying, not the mistyping. Hell, everyone has mistyped at least once. 




> ....a 7w8 would go balls deep and potentially suffer much greater consequences)


:laughing: Oh yeah



> I think many 7w6s are likely to mistype as 7w8 as well


Yes, true.


----------



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)

Bluity said:


> This is the first time I've heard of an Eight having an intimidation factor.


This is one of the classic stereotypes you can find all over the internet and even enneagram courses. Everytime is said that when an 8 is there, you'll know it. I don't agree. Many 8s I know don't care that much about being noticed


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

QueenOfCats said:


> When I see 8, I wonder if they're actually just people who get off on being "badass" than actual 8s.


I mentally correlate ENTPs and "troll" the same way, just as a cautionary measure. :wink:


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Boss said:


> Couldn't have said it better. Most 7w6s on the forum are 6w7s, with a few 9s thrown in. A happy/bubbly front or a relaxed friendly personality that is no fan of conflict does not a 7w6 make. :/ Several self-typed 7w8s are cp6w7s here and in general, and I think a few may be 3s, though none stand out on Perc. Mostly, I see FAR greater numbers of mistyped 7w6s than 7w8s. 7w8s are hard to miss, usually.


So what draws the line for you? I don't see a lot of real 7w8 here either, but don't see them as cp6w7, unless 6w7 are known for language from the butthole too.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Figure said:


> So what draws the line for you? I don't see a lot of real 7w8 here either, but don't see them as cp6w7, unless 6w7 are known for language from the butthole too.



I don't see some obscure group of 7w8s as being mostly cp6w7s. I know some who self typed at 7w8 and later, correctly, typed as cp6w7. For instance, two are good friends; one types at cp6w5 now, which I believe to be correct. I always had it at the back of my mind that their assertiveness was more "superego-reactive" than "id". I've seen a couple of questionnaire threads by self-typed 7w8s where they clearly talk about issues that are core 6 (mistrustful, suspicion, a negative and highly watchful approach to authority etc.). So, evidently, there are some 7w8s out there on the forum who are cp6w7s. A few have,since, arrived at their correct typing. 

And no, talking smack or cursing like shit is not where I'd draw that damn line. :laughing: It takes observation over time (at times, I do make more snap judgments that lead me in the right direction) or questionnaires that contradict 7 at the core.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Boss said:


> I always had it at the back of my mind that their assertiveness was more "superego-reactive" than "id".


Yeah that's what I was fishing for. That difference definitely comes out in language. I would have said that it was missing the happy arrogance and less on the person's own whim, which lines up well with that. I have a 6w7 friend who we love to fuck with just to watch the reaction, and you honestly have to watch the line between being a douchebag and kidding, because his "assertiveness" only makes it easier to do. It doesn't come off as scary, just loud. That's why I was surprised at 6w7 as a 7w8 mistype - it's a very different approach. 

I have not found the w7 to make a 6w7 more "assertive," but actually more with the 6w5 cps, unless there are mistypes afoot. What is your take there?



> And no, talking smack or cursing like shit is not where I'd draw that damn line. :laughing:


Fair enough, I didn't take you into consideration while asking and should have.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@Figure

I'll get back to you. I am a bit preoccupied. 

and..no worries..about taking me into consideration. i wasn't thinking about that. foul language doesn't correlate too well with type lol. my type 1 ex used to let loose some very colourful language every once in a while LOL.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Boss said:


> @_Figure_
> 
> I'll get back to you. I am a bit preoccupied.
> 
> and..no worries..about taking me into consideration. i wasn't thinking about that. foul language doesn't correlate too well with type lol. my type 1 ex used to let loose some very colourful language every once in a while LOL.


Occupied schmoccupied. Bet you are, probably off cutting some deal across the border. Who/what are you supposed to be the "boss" of anyway?

Kidding


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

mimesis said:


> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> ...


same here, lol.


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

rajAs said:


> *8*: "he'll hate me for my 8 wing"


why the hell would i? type 1 is more annoying, so in theory i should prefer 9w8. in actuality most 9s are cute, regardless of the wing.



> *9*: hug


yeah, hugs....


----------



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)

meridannight said:


> why the hell would i?


Haha actually I don't know, probably it's something that has to do with projection of my doubts otside me: I thought to be w1, but then understood I'm mostly w8, although some descriptions of w1 partially fit me.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Boss said:


> I have noticed more phobic 6w7s than 9s typing as 7s. And LOFL @ Type 6 Inquisitor :laughing: Hahaaha.. that should be my Perc Rank. Now, I have typed more self-typed 6s as non-6s than the other way round Bahaha. Though, an absurd title like that would be fun to wear though lofl. I haven't seen many 2s type as 7s on this forum, no. But, I don't frequent the 7 forum all that much.


perhaps I'll request it :laughing:



> I can tell a 2 apart from a 7 or any other type very easily. Theoretically, I grasp the type very well and always have. I have never had any delusions about what Type 2 is all about. Outside theory, I have known some 2s very intimately, as friends and lovers. Actual 2s are very hard to mistake for other types. Period. Rejection-triaders stand the fuck out like sore thumbs rofl. 8s, 5,s 2s and even em 7w8s are some of the easiest types to spot. 4w5s are also conspicuous (though can seem a bit like 3w4s or 5w4s, but not for long); 4w3s can look like a lot like 7w6s and so on.


I mix up 2 and 3 sometimes, but 7 and 2 are nothing alike. 7s have little to no heart energy and genuinely do not care. when I'm around a 2, their energy disrupts me slightly, almost like they're "heart parasites" whose ego is attempting to feast on my feelings. they offer to help a lot, but I can tell there are always strings attached and typically refuse the help, instead acting more like a 1w9 around them. they're prone to various forms of emotional games (usually subtle, other times not) and are big on trying to "influence" people to do/feel what they want. as charming as they are, I keep my distance until I know I can trust them



> Mistyped 8s and 4s usually stir the most shit storms for some reason. But, back in the day, people 'went after' self-typed 8s and 4s a lot too and very disrespectfully /publicly so. This is no longer the case to the same extent anyway. So, the defensiveness made sense in that context. Nowadays, it's just unwarranted unless someone's hassling them for personal reasons. No mistype has ever 'bothered' me, unless they started acting like a total dumbass. And, in that case, it's being a dumbass that's annoying, not the mistyping. Hell, everyone has mistyped at least once.


the mistypes that bother me are the ones who think I don't know what I'm talking about because I clearly recognize that they're mistyped. "no! that's not what 7 is about! 7 is about wanting to be happy and have fun with your friends!" ....LOL

PS: for the record, I'm not trying to make type 7 sound like some Ivy League school that no one can get into. I actually like many of the mistyped 7s more than the real ones :tongue:
imo, healthy 6s are more interesting and possess far more depth than a 7 (they're more heroic and genuinely courageous, things I admire that are seldom present in 7s)


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Boss said:


> Couldn't have said it better. Most 7w6s on the forum are 6w7s, with a few 9s thrown in. A happy/bubbly front or a relaxed friendly personality that is no fan of conflict does not a 7w6 make. :/


So what makes you think I'm actually a 7w6? :O


----------



## Zebro (Sep 5, 2013)

Why are you being mean to me @Regina?


----------



## Zebro (Sep 5, 2013)

I mean, I was rude I guess, but I didn't tell anyone to go hurt themselves. Even though my wrist doesn't hurt, my feelings were.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Zebro said:


> Why are you being mean to me @_Regina_?


Let's just say, I don't take rude remarks. There's a proper way of telling where my posts seem shallow.



Zebro said:


> I mean, I was rude I guess, but I didn't tell anyone to go hurt themselves. Even though my wrist doesn't hurt, my feelings were.


Saying "sorry" is fine to receive because I'm forgiving, and really my irritation is just fleeting.

I didn't mean to be mean and I didn't intend to hurt your feelings, 

so, as a 9's way of saying, "Let there be peace on earth, and let it begin with me"

*truce


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Figure said:


> Yeah that's what I was fishing for. That difference definitely comes out in language. I would have said that it was missing the happy arrogance and less on the person's own whim, which lines up well with that. I have a 6w7 friend who we love to fuck with just to watch the reaction, and you honestly have to watch the line between being a douchebag and kidding, because his "assertiveness" only makes it easier to do. It doesn't come off as scary, just loud. That's why I was surprised at 6w7 as a 7w8 mistype - it's a very different approach.
> 
> I have not found the w7 to make a 6w7 more "assertive," but actually more with the 6w5 cps, unless there are mistypes afoot. What is your take there?


I don't find the language, by itself, to be a strong indicator of one type or another. It's more the content and how they actually react when challenged, particularly, that differentiates a reactive assertion from a 7 assertiveness. Cp6w7s (I was not talking about phobic 6w7s) can be boisterous, opinionated and aggressive which can seem like 7w8, especially to themselves until they get to understand the Enneagram better. The rest of it has to do with their approach to trust, authority, what they're looking for in order to feel secure etc etc.. All of this shines through more in a questionnaire, like I said above and/ or getting to know them better generally. 

The w7 makes the cp6 more expansive, somewhat more positive/optimistic which is a big reason why they can mistake themselves, superficially, as a positive outlook triader and that combined with their aggressiveness can easily give them a 7w8 impression of themselves. CP6w5s are more withdrawn and self-contained. They are less trusting than their w7 counter-parts. So, they tend not to identify with positive outlook id core as much. But, they identify easily with Id-Reactive (type 8). The point wasn't that the w7 makes them more aggressive, though it gives them more expansiveness, more of a tendency to reach out as opposed to the somewhat coiled defensiveness of 6w5. That's a large part of where the confusion comes in. Plus, they can be optimistic and then pessimistic in turns because of the contradictory approach types 6 and 7 have in that regard. CP6w5s are more consistently worst case scenario thinkers and strategists, so they tend not to relate to the "cosmic optimism", as N puts it, of Type 7. In my observations, theyr'e less likely to mistype as 7w8s (for long anyway).


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

1: Wonder what causes they are passionate about.

2: They are probably an actual 2!

3: Cute.

4: Prove yo'self, biatch.

5: Proof required.

6: Cute.

7: They are probably 7er than I.

8: Cool. Wonder if legit.

9: Cuuuute.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

What about "Unknown"? I feel left out. :crying:


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

*Chill folks, and please no more insults

thanks


*


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Boogie man said:


> What about "Unknown"? I feel left out. :crying:


You're absolutely right. Sorry about that.

1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
Unknown


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

lycanized said:


> People are always so suspicious of my kind


l have no concept of enneagram population distribution so l looked it up. Kind of dated report is estimated at 4% for women which is still higher than ENTP or INTP and FIFTEEN PERCENT for males. 
Type with the highest female population is 2 listed at %20.

l can see why people might be more suspicious of 5w4 than w6, perhaps


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> perhaps I'll request it :laughing:
> 
> 
> I mix up 2 and 3 sometimes, but 7 and 2 are nothing alike. 7s have little to no heart energy and genuinely do not care. when I'm around a 2, their energy disrupts me slightly, almost like they're "heart parasites" whose ego is attempting to feast on my feelings. they offer to help a lot, but I can tell there are always strings attached and typically refuse the help, instead acting more like a 1w9 around them. they're prone to various forms of emotional games (usually subtle, other times not) and are big on trying to "influence" people to do/feel what they want. as charming as they are, I keep my distance until I know I can trust them
> ...


It's possible I'm mistyped. I've tested 7w6 and 7w8 repeatedly. 7 fits better than the other enneagrams but I don't like the description. It makes me wonder if I'm really that shallow and bitchy. At a certain point, I just shrug and let it go.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Does their typing seem to be congruent with how they come across in terms of motivations and/or reasoning? That's pretty much all I care about. What type a person is isn't necessarily relevant when it comes to enneagram more than whether I think the typing seems to be correct or not for that person. Usually it's not, in my opinion. I apply the same logic to the MBTI.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Does their typing seem to be congruent with how they come across in terms of motivations and/or reasoning? That's pretty much all I care about. What type a person is isn't necessarily relevant when it comes to enneagram more than whether I think the typing seems to be correct or not for that person. *Usually it's not, in my opinion.* I apply the same logic to the MBTI.


Why would most type themselves incorrectly? Wouldn't most take results from the tests? Are the tests faulty? What would be the purpose of typing incorrectly?


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

I would like to think I credence the arguments with their due worth before factoring in type.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

monemi said:


> Why would most type themselves incorrectly?


Because...


> Wouldn't most take results from the tests?


Yes. 


> Are the tests faulty?


Yes.



> What would be the purpose of typing incorrectly?


To for example feel some kind of social unity with the people whom you believe to be your type, or feel some kind of reinforcement about some behavior or trait you identify yourself to have and you seek comfort about. There are numerous reasons why and I don't hold all the answers since people are different and there are probably as many reasons as people, but I find that most people aren't necessarily as genuinely interested in trying to figure out who they really are as much as they seem to seek comfort in a label without ever bothering to understand what wearing that label truly means.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Because...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> ...


I suppose if they want to waste their time, that's their decision. If they just don't know they have it wrong, I expect that they would want to know so that they can fix it. If you're sure they're wrong, would it hurt to tell them and explain your reasoning?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

monemi said:


> I suppose if they want to waste their time, that's their decision. If they just don't know they have it wrong, I expect that they would want to know so that they can fix it. If you're sure they're wrong, would it hurt to tell them and explain your reasoning?


I tend to toss out my suggestions if I see something that seems more appropriate, yes. For some reason however, most people become offended even if I mean nothing wrong and it was just that, a mere suggestion if it was something they considered :tongue:


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> I tend to toss out my suggestions if I see something that seems more appropriate, yes. For some reason however, most people become offended even if I mean nothing wrong and it was just that, a mere suggestion if it was something they considered :tongue:


I suppose there's only so much you can tell from a few posts made by a stranger on the board. They may just have had an off day. I think reading posts of days, weeks and months, you start to get a clearer picture.


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

monemi said:


> I suppose there's only so much you can tell from a few posts made by a stranger on the board. They may just have had an off day. I think reading posts of days, weeks and months, you start to get a clearer picture.


exactly. i can't tell a thing about a person through written communication alone. i need a line of sight and some sort of first hand experience with them to know anything at all. 

even people i've had a number of more involved discussions here on this forum for example, i don't know a thing about them like this. i only know people i know in real life.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

monemi said:


> I suppose there's only so much you can tell from a few posts made by a stranger on the board. They may just have had an off day. I think reading posts of days, weeks and months, you start to get a clearer picture.


I don't look so much for the content in the post as much as I look at the content that produced the content of the post. That's very different and that's how I derive people's types. Even if they were having a bad day, you can see in how the post is structured how they tend to reason about things, and you can see how they interact with other people what kind of information and such they value in terms of function content. It's not that difficult once you are capable of knowing what you should look out for.

In contrast to @meridannight, I have a harder time deriving this content IRL but I think this is because it is a matter of practice and habit. The people I have typed IRL seem to be very accurate typings, but I often feel more insecure in the patterns I sense because the patterns to look out for are different since the data I'm dealing with that produce these patterns is different.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

meridannight said:


> exactly. i can't tell a thing about a person through written communication alone. i need a line of sight and some sort of first hand experience with them to know anything at all.
> 
> even people i've had a number of more involved discussions here on this forum for example, i don't know a thing about them like this. i only know people i know in real life.


Same. Body language, vocal cadences, decisions, actions, non-action.. this speaks much louder to me than self-reporting and words in general. Someone's ideas and interests have very little to do with their enneatype and the compulsions that drive their actions.

It's sort of how music isn't 'music' without the space between the notes. You can't see "the space between the notes" nearly as clearly through written communication.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

ephemereality said:


> I don't look so much for the content in the post as much as I look at the content that produced the content of the post. That's very different and that's how I derive people's types. Even if they were having a bad day, you can see in how the post is structured how they tend to reason about things, and you can see how they interact with other people what kind of information and such they value in terms of function content. It's not that difficult once you are capable of knowing what you should look out for.


Give an example, just because I'm curious...Type Swordsman of Mana, he has a lot of posts

Fyi, I have a lot of migraines...and I mean a lot. On certain days, you might be able to get the ideas behind my posts and the content that produced them, but you're gonna have a hell of a time with the structure because the structure goes majorly off. Even a bit in how I reason because I probably sound more like a derp when I'm in a migraine mode


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Animal said:


> Same. Body language, vocal cadences, decisions, actions, non-action.. this speaks much louder to me than self-reporting and words in general. Someone's ideas and interests have very little to do with their enneatype and the compulsions that drive their actions.


*wonders if Animal would be interested in a video chat sometime* >_>

Anyway, I personally wouldn't feel confident typing someone from a few posts (but then I don't feel confident typing people I know irl either), but I agree that it's possible to tell a fair bit about someone from their words. I'm not sure how good I am at reading body-language, actually. I don't really think about it much, but then it's supposed to be a subconscious thing.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

lycanized said:


> Give an example, just because I'm curious...Type Swordsman of Mana, he has a lot of posts
> 
> Fyi, I have a lot of migraines...and I mean a lot. On certain days, you might be able to get the ideas behind my posts and the content that produced them, but you're gonna have a hell of a time with the structure because the structure goes majorly off. Even a bit in how I reason because I probably sound more like a derp when I'm in a migraine mode


I won't do Swordsman of Mana because I've been very certain of him being an ESFP for a long time now. I would be more curious to see the content difference in a post you've written with and without migraine to see if I can spot any differences. I don't even look for structure per se. You can have the most fucked up grammar and spelling you want. What I look for is the reasoning and how you arrive at certain conclusions for example.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

ephemereality said:


> I won't do Swordsman of Mana because I've been very certain of him being an ESFP for a long time now. I would be more curious to see the content difference in a post you've written with and without migraine to see if I can spot any differences. I don't even look for structure per se. You can have the most fucked up grammar and spelling you want. What I look for is the reasoning and how you arrive at certain conclusions for example.


When I'm migrained and tired and I write things, my mind feels like it has a lack of awareness of structure or an inability to look back at what I write and reel it in. I feel like what I'm saying is not getting what I'm trying to represent about my thoughts, and I feel that ordinarily, but it's different in that I can't even figure out why. If you really do want me to, I could go searching for posts

Despite all of that, I'm still talking about things that I'd always want to talk about, that would always interest me. I don't turn into a different human, I'm saying things along the same lines of what I would be otherwise. If you don't look at superficial things, there might be no difference at all to you. But sometimes I can be more "like idk..." when I'm migrained and tired, more flighty too. Not flighty in a fanciful way which I can be on normal days

Today's one of those days


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

lycanized said:


> When I'm migrained and tired and I write things, my mind feels like it has a lack of awareness of structure or an inability to look back at what I write and reel it in. I feel like what I'm saying is not getting what I'm trying to represent about my thoughts, and I feel that ordinarily, but it's different in that I can't even figure out why. If you really do want me to, I could go searching for posts
> 
> Despite all of that, I'm still talking about things that I'd always want to talk about, that would always interest me. I don't turn into a different human, I'm saying things along the same lines of what I would be otherwise. If you don't look at superficial things, there might be no difference at all to you. But sometimes I can be more "like idk..." when I'm migrained and tired, more flighty too. Not flighty in a fanciful way which I can be on normal days
> 
> Today's one of those days


And based on today I'd say you're far more likely to be an INFJ than an INTP.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

ephemereality said:


> And based on today I'd say you're far more likely to be an INFJ than an INTP.


Why so? I've kind of come down to a INxx for myself. Pieces of Ne, Ti, Fi, and Ni, but the base state being a weird INTP. Maybe you've read some of my posts where I've actually considered INFJ, but I relate more to INxPs...dom Ji, inferior Je


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> And based on today I'd say you're far more likely to be an INFJ than an INTP.


Welcome back @ephemereality. I knew when Flatlander came back, you'd likely follow. I can always count on you to challenge people's types, your notoriety for doing so still remains .


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Welcome back @_ephemereality_. I knew when Flatlander came back, you'd likely follow. I can always count on you to challenge people's types, your notoriety for doing so still remains .


Am I missing out? Can I have a random new typing? I can go act like someone else until I find a new interesting type. It will be fun.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

lycanized said:


> Why so? I've kind of come down to a INxx for myself. Pieces of Ne, Ti, Fi, and Ni, but the base state being a weird INTP. Maybe you've read some of my posts where I've actually considered INFJ, but I relate more to INxPs...dom Ji, inferior Je


I don't see you reasoning based on Ti dominance and I don't see you preferring Ne unless you were an INFP. I am very sure you are a feeler, and INFx is definitely right. Some stuff that you've written though, they have the warped nature of Ni. I saw an earlier post today that made me think of that, which is why I find INFJ more likely than INTP in particular. I would perhaps need to observe a bit more, but I have zero doubt in my mind that you're a feeler. You don't seem to reason based on thinking as a dominant preference.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

ephemereality said:


> I don't see you reasoning based on Ti dominance and I don't see you preferring Ne unless you were an INFP. I am very sure you are a feeler, and INFx is definitely right. Some stuff that you've written though, they have the warped nature of Ni. I saw an earlier post today that made me think of that, which is why I find INFJ more likely than INTP in particular. I would perhaps need to observe a bit more, but I have zero doubt in my mind that you're a feeler. You don't seem to reason based on thinking as a dominant preference.


I don't mind someone telling me they think I'm a different type. I wouldn't mind being a feeler either. I think if I am a feeler, it's INFP. It's just that my overreaching goal in life is to understand, understand for the sake of understanding, taking the world into my mind and making it mine. Which is where I see Ti, partially. INFJs have a higher goal, that is influencing people or humanity. Even INFPs do, but in a much more personal way that plays from a very in depth understanding of themselves and humanity and not first some intuitive vision. I don't fit perfectly anywhere, I do know that

I wrote this yesterday...


> I have a hard time imagining that Fi is limited to understanding humans, I didn't say that, but I should have. So it must be a way of understanding everything, but in a very human way. I've read some things from INFPs talking about that human essence, and I suppose in an INFP with their Ne, the core could be broadened not only to humanity, but in a very human understanding of everything else. I've noticed also INFPs have a focus on their journey in life, their place in the world. And some feel the need to offer something to the world in that way, they want to find what they're meant to offer people in a way that fulfills the trueness of their own journey and the trueness of a more overarching human journey...various degrees of directness and tangibility. Art can  definitely be one of these...but if you think about it, so can science, so can philosophy, so can teaching,so can activism, so can anything
> 
> In the same way, art is a limitless path for me that makes me my own version of a god...God being a master, not a manipulator, just at the level of understanding where they may as well have been the creator. And with Fi and Ti, of course they are in the end the creator
> 
> I feel like both INFPs and INTPs have an impossible time aligning with the external, of course one with a Te tinge and the other an Fe tinge, but I think that's what creates that very self indulgent endeavor with a very similar drive in each that can create incredible surface similarities


So there's that part of me that cannot align with the external, Je. It's one of my deepest weaknesses, therefore hopelessly individualized

Mixing in my enneagram tritype, no matter how you spin it, will make my jung type seem so morphed. I could be an INTP with a lot of 4, or an INF with a 5. INTJ being the one INxx I've never even had to think about and no one has ever seriously raised as a possibility, for obvious reasons. I don't think I'm INTJish at all


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

monemi said:


> Am I missing out? Can I have a random new typing? I can go act like someone else until I find a new interesting type. It will be fun.


Hey, I want one, too!


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Ellis Bell said:


> Hey, I want one, too!


I'm sorry. You have an especially rare case of INKJ. That's not a typo. It was a type missed by Jung. So rare, that I've alerted federal authorities and they'll be there shortly for their test subject. Toodleloo.


----------



## Narcotic (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't really take anyone's typings on here seriously.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

monemi said:


> It's possible I'm mistyped. I've tested 7w6 and 7w8 repeatedly. 7 fits better than the other enneagrams but I don't like the description. It makes me wonder if I'm really that shallow and bitchy. At a certain point, I just shrug and let it go.


Bitchy depends on the person, there are bitchy people of all types :wink:

As far as shallow goes, though, I wouldn't pay too much attention to those descriptions. A lot of 7s have difficulty sticking with something through a difficult phase (ie: they really want to play the piano, but don't want to sit there practicing scales for the first few months) and also tend to have a lot of interests, which might make them look shallow to some people. But, the way people talk about 7s as shallow _in personality_ (as in: that they're airheads) is just plain inaccurate from what I've seen, and descriptions of 7s getting distracted by anything shiny are greatly exaggerated.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Narcotic said:


> I don't really take anyone's typings on here seriously.


*insert emotional over reactive rant here* blah blah blah, you bastard! *followed by prim hair flip and exit with a dramatic flair.* 


Shit just got real. Dude on typing forum doesn't take typings seriously.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

@Narcotic is a 6, that's why he's so suspicious of peoples' types


----------



## Narcotic (Jun 20, 2012)

Fuck, got me.


----------



## ster (Jun 15, 2009)

How I react when I see someone's ennea type:

1: This person is probably way more serious than I am. 
2: Warm fuzzies! Wait...
3: Sup
4: I automatically sense underlying pain. 
5: How nerdy are you really?
6. Must tread carefully...
7: What are you doing on the internet forum? XD
8: We operate on different wavelengths, and you're slightly reactive, but it's ok.
9: How is it like to be you?


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Can't say I actually do have instant views when seeing someone's type, rather I have a mental image of what they may be like, but in the spirit of the thread:

1. Avoid getting in a debate with them... _will not let go!_
2. Watch for emotional manipulation, and do not be harsh to them
3. Stroke ego for instant rewards or yawn at them to ruffle their feathers some
4. Curious to see how much I relate to them, poke their depths
5. *plays white and nerdy song in head*
6p. SAWFDFANSFAWEFAWCUTEEEEE <3
6cp. Dang *awes then backs away to safe distance*
7. Distract with fun, cause it results in more fun
8. Careful, may bite
9. :happy:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

lycanized said:


> I don't mind someone telling me they think I'm a different type. I wouldn't mind being a feeler either. I think if I am a feeler, it's INFP. It's just that my overreaching goal in life is to understand, understand for the sake of understanding, taking the world into my mind and making it mine. Which is where I see Ti, partially.



Ti has nothing to do with a need to understand. Ti, as a cognitive function, only plays a role in the Ti-dominants mind insofar that it makes the Ti dominant alway strive towards categorizing the world according to the Ti type's percieved internal logic. I don't see you being driven by this categorization that you see in thinkers. Any type can be interested to understand for any reason. What you describe sounds perhaps like enneatype 5, but enneatype 5 doesn't correlate with Jungian cognition per se. 



> INFJs have a higher goal, that is influencing people or humanity. Even INFPs do, but in a much more personal way that plays from a very in depth understanding of themselves and humanity and not first some intuitive vision. I don't fit perfectly anywhere, I do know that
> 
> I wrote this yesterday...


You and I do not share views of what an INFJ is and what an INFP is. I do not think any of those types need to have a "higher goal". Enneagram would affect this a lot. Just because they are NFs and are described as idealists it doesn't mean they have to have a higher goal. When I think of an INFP or an INFJ, I think of a person whose cognition is defined by NiFe or FiNe. Behaviorally, they can be very different between individuals and I have no set view what an INFJ is like or an INFP is like. I only have a set view of how an INFJ _thinks _like or how an INFP _thinks _like. What I am looking at is your thinking, not behavior, goals, motivations or any of the sort.


> So there's that part of me that cannot align with the external, Je. It's one of my deepest weaknesses, therefore hopelessly individualized


And how do you experience this inability to not align with Je?


> Mixing in my enneagram tritype, no matter how you spin it, will make my jung type seem so morphed. I could be an INTP with a lot of 4, or an INF with a 5. INTJ being the one INxx I've never even had to think about and no one has ever seriously raised as a possibility, for obvious reasons. I don't think I'm INTJish at all


Why must they correlate or correspond? Why cannot the systems be differentiated where enneagram deals with one facet of personality and MBTI another? And no, you're not an INTJ. I can tell this much already or our discussion would be extremely different.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

ephemereality said:


> Care to give an example of that? Because I've looked at his videos and I've studied his song lyrics and based on what I saw, I did not see an ounce of Fe in that man. If anything, what made sense to me in the interview I saw, was gamma logic of SEE dual-seek of having someone simply just slap him in the face and tell him how he should shape up his behavior the way gammas do it.


What interviews were those? He's almost a stereotype of it...Fe

http://www.angelfire.com/biz3/thomyorke/funny.html

I was reading more your replies, you have a very simple idea of what Ne is in comparison to Ni. it's like every bit of intuition is Ni, never Ne


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't like personality portraits because people can infer or read people the way they want to read others. I read an analysis of Daenaerys Stormborn the other day who claimed her to be an INFJ and I thought it was a terrible misreading of her character. I want something straight from the source, in this case Yorke himself. This is why I go for interviews with him because it tells me way more than some fan telling me what it is like, that is more than likely also idealized in the eye of the fan.

As for Ne, of course it is, because 1) I am not an Ne type so my understanding of Ne as an actual cognitive perspective is quite poor though I have made numerous attempts to really understand the way Ne operates within the psyche, but aside general descriptions of seeing options and possibilities, no, I do not understand Ne, and 2) I devalue Ne within my psyche because I prefer Ni and obviously, as an introvert, I will always think the extroverted world will seem bleak, empty and contentless in comparison to anything introverted. 

So there's that. And no, I don't think every bit of intuition is Ni, not Ne. Ne is very different from Ni, however, despite both being intuition. But go ahead, continue to Fe scold me.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

ephemereality said:


> But go ahead, continue to Fe scold me.


Am I scolding you? You're pretty sensitive if you actually think I'm scolding you and it's also kind of missing the point if you actually think it's Fe


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

ephemereality said:


> I don't like personality portraits because people can infer or read people the way they want to read others. I read an analysis of Daenaerys Stormborn the other day who claimed her to be an INFJ and I thought it was a terrible misreading of her character. I want something straight from the source, in this case Yorke himself. This is why I go for interviews with him because it tells me way more than some fan telling me what it is like, that is more than likely also idealized in the eye of the fan.


You can't actually get more from the source than someone interviewing themselves


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

lycanized said:


> Am I scolding you? You're pretty sensitive if you actually think I'm scolding you and it's also kind of missing the point if you actually think it's Fe


It annoys me, and there is only one function perspective that annoys me more than anything else and it's Fe and it's really been creeping through here. And no, it's not missing the point, this is exactly the kind of argument that tends to develop when Fe enters the picture. You don't see it or experience it, but I do. 

I am not saying you are scolding me the way people openly do it, but Fe is sneaky. Fe types don't always see it as scolding at all, they might simply see it as making a point. I experience it as such however, because I have Fe PoLR and whenever someone starts Fe'ing me, the convo can go to hell for all I care. And you are Fe'ing right now.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

lycanized said:


> You can't actually get more from the source than someone interviewing themselves


I misread the title though I honestly tried to read it but the lack of formatting hurts my mind. But no, I am not sure I am seeing VS thinking, I see DA thinking, skimming through. He seems like an so type in enneagram, so/sx is likely. He's reasoning is more similar to say, Edward Norton's than it is yours, or any other INFJ I've engaged I'm sure is an INFJ. Heck, even Jung who is likely an INFJ himself. There is a clarity in his thinking that makes sense in a way yours doesn't that. I see Fi in the writing. With Ni. I stand unconvinced. You really have to point out some passage to me that screams Fe-informed logic.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

ephemereality said:


> It annoys me, and there is only one function perspective that annoys me more than anything else and it's Fe and it's really been creeping through here. And no, it's not missing the point, this is exactly the kind of argument that tends to develop when Fe enters the picture. You don't see it or experience it, but I do.
> 
> I am not saying you are scolding me the way people openly do it, but Fe is sneaky. Fe types don't always see it as scolding at all, they might simply see it as making a point. I experience it as such however, because I have Fe PoLR and whenever someone starts Fe'ing me, the convo can go to hell for all I care. And you are Fe'ing right now.


My function perspective has little to do with feeling,so I don't know what you're talking about...if anything, I'd say we probably have different perception functions. That's what it's more based in for me, not feeling :frustrating:
Either that or maybe we're just different people and mbti cannot explain all of the intricate differences between people...Maybe, but no, sounds too stupid. Keep in mind, I had a similar conversation with an ISFP the other day

The way you're reading into the conversation is actually Ni and Fe to me. All of this deeper reading into the emotional aspects of a conversation I just can't see. that I'm not aware of...you kind of remind me of my mom. She's an ENFJ. I'm not saying you're one, actually, I'm trying to open your eyes to a different view, I have no idea in hell what you are mbti-wise. You're completely convinced I am Ni and Fe, just completely convinced. And that is why the conversation is not an actual conversation. If you've read some of my posts, you'd know I like exploring, but you don't seem to, so we have a clash. It's your soap box, not a mind high it has the potential to be, the kind I chase. One of the only things that really truly annoys me is people who close doors and stare at one door forever like it's a godly door


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 9w1: cute and innocent, but probably has a bitchy side and sucks at conflict resolution


Just curious, why do you think 9w1's would be bad at conflict resolution? Is it because they might seem to have a dislike of conflict, that they would not want to "get their hands dirty"? I'm not disagreeing with you, I am just curious. I'm thinking in theory that if they had a strong connection to One they might be able to channel the strong leadership qualities of that type. In theory though; I'm not certain I've ever been involved in a conflict situation with a 9w1.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

thwoomp said:


> Just curious, why do you think 9w1's would be bad at conflict resolution? Is it because they might seem to have a dislike of conflict, that they would not want to "get their hands dirty"? I'm not disagreeing with you, I am just curious. I'm thinking in theory that if they had a strong connection to One they might be able to channel the strong leadership qualities of that type. In theory though; I'm not certain I've ever been involved in a conflict situation with a 9w1.


more integrated 9w1s have a stronger sense of assertiveness and authority, but they are the exception. average 9w1s are conflict avoidant, have difficulty voicing their concerns/desires and exhibit passive-aggressive tendencies.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> more integrated 9w1s have a stronger sense of assertiveness and authority, but they are the exception. average 9w1s are conflict avoidant, have difficulty voicing their concerns/desires and exhibit passive-aggressive tendencies.


Thinking about this it seems curious to me that 9w1's are understood as being congenial the way that they are. I would consider my older sister to be a One, and she has an extremely aggressive, larger than life personality and has a slight(ly unhealthy) need to control the people around her. I don't think I've ever seen that aspect of One in 9w1's. The emphasis on moralizing everything is usually there, but not really the interest to act on it. 

I'n R&H 9w8 is "The Referee", whereas the 9w1 is "The Dreamer". It's curious to me that 9w1 wouldn't be seen to borrow some of the aggressive side of the One as 9w8 can of the eight, and be considered something more like "The Sheriff."


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 4w5: under that mask of reclusion is a seething mass of anger, frustration and shame. likely mistyped


I think with 4w5's much of that anger and frustration is at themselves.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Ice Ghost said:


> I think with 4w5's much of that anger and frustration is at themselves.


we share this opinion


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

My reaction is usually along the lines of "Oh, that makes sense"

Occasionally, my reaction is "Really? I wouldn't have thought..."


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't think much of anything when I see someone's enneagram type lol. But sometimes if I already get to know someone before finding out their enneatype, when I see it I may think, "no way are you that type."  Or if I see something like a type 8 ISFJ or something equally unlikely I might rofl and want to talk to them.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Ice Ghost said:


> I think with 4w5's much of that anger and frustration is at themselves.


/all.


----------

